# Your favourite beekeeping books and references?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm planning to get back into beekeeping this spring. I had bees for a while over 10 years ago and brushing up on information about bees including access to my local beekeeper/inspector for advice.

What are your favourite resources for reading information in book form to keep on hand for reference on current beekeeping practices?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I love my Beekeeping For Dummies..It's great. Our club now offers it as a guide with our courses. I use mine as a reference all the time.. QB


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think so far- I have liked this little ancient book from the library called "Honey in the Hive". It is in more of a story-form - how a mom and son got into bees. What they did/what worked/what didn't/how to build/how to rescue/etc. I actually learned a lot from this basic little book - now I think the other books will mean a lot more!


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

contemporary queen rearing by laidlaw and abc and xyz of bee culture by ai root.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I second the ABC XYZ of bee keeping by A.I.Root. Some thing you want to know about bees? Look it up by alphabit. But like all books you will see things and find no answers for it.

 Al


----------



## sparky5982 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm partial to _The Hive and the Honey Bee_, published by Dadant and Sons. This is not a reprint of _Langstoth's Treatise on the Hive and the Honey Bee_, it is a single volume beekeeping encyclopedia. The ABC & XYZ I thought was more of a "whose who" and history of beekeeping; interesting and worth having, but I think there's a lot more useful information in the H&HB. Do you want to know how to do ANYTHING with bees? That's the book for you.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

The ABC XYZ of bee keeping, The hive & the honey bee by Dadant & sons


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Queen Bee said:


> I love my Beekeeping For Dummies..It's great. Our club now offers it as a guide with our courses. I use mine as a reference all the time.. QB


Just ordered this book this morning. No bees for me this year. This is a learning/ordering supplies year. Next year come te bees.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

No, this isn't a book (yet), but it's a favorite reference:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

I got _The Backyard Beekeeper_ by Kim Flottum for Christmas and I like it. I just wish the font was a bit larger for my tired-old eyes!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Backyard Beekeeper: An Absolute Beginner's Guide to Keeping Bees in Your Yard and Garden
Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches to Modern Apiculture


----------

